# Am i eating the right food?? Need recipies



## sarahc18 (Jul 3, 2001)

Potatoes (any sort)PastaChickenSoups (mainly oxtail/vegtable)Vegtables( any)Wholemeal breadSalad (any)Fruit (strawberrys/peaches/bananas)I have listed above all my favourie foods (the main ones anyway)Is there any recipies that would be good for I.B.S out of these foods what could u make?Sarah


----------



## harmonize (Sep 10, 2001)

Yes, there are lots of things you can eat with the things you like, although you may have to omit such things as pastas, potatoes and grains. Harmonize Your Eating and Feel Fit as a Fiddle is an scd cookbook for I.B.S. which has lots of good recipes, including a substitute for mashed potatoes, which is an appropriate substitute. Contact me at harmonize###northcom.net if you want more info.


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

sarah-i can eat all of those except chicken and salad- but only when the salad has preservatives.i have a cookbook that has bread, potato, soups, veggie. etc. recipes. it's a vegan cookbook but you would probably find it helpful. you could add chicken to the recipes i'm sure. the book is called "how it all vegan" and you can get it through amazon.i personally love roasting red potatoes in olive oil and spices.i also like sautee(sp?) veggies like onions, potatoes, tomato, and garlic in olive oil, adding curry or some other spice, and putting it over brown rice or couscous. you could add whatever protein to it you wanted, i use lentils or chick peas.


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

i almost forgot.. there are some yummy fruit desert recipes on this page: http://www.vegsource.com/recipe/ just click on 'deserts' on the side frame and click on 'general' and they will pop up.


----------

